# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المكتبة العامة >  >  رسالة الدكتور السيد البدوي رئيس حزب الوفد لـــمرسي

## elbramg

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

رسالة الدكتور السيد البدوي رئيس حزب الوفد لـــمرسي 


وجه الدكتور "السيد البدوي"  رئيس حزب الوفد رسالة الى رئيس الجمهورية  الدكتور محمد مرسي، طالبه فيها بأن يراجع قراراته ومواقفه واختياره  لمعاونيه ومستشاريه وأن يعود الى الحق اذا تبين له ذلك .
كما طالبه  أيضا، باقالة الحكومة الحالية وتنفيذ الحكم الصادر ببطلان تعيين النائب  العام المستشار "طلعت عبد الله" وتشكيل لجنة محايدة من فقهاء القانون  والدستور لتعديل المواد محل الخلاف في الدستور الحالي، واعادة الهيبة لقضاء  مصر وازالة كل آثار العدوان على استقلاله .
وطالب البدوي من رئيس الجمهورية تحقيق العدالة الانتقالية التي تضمن القصاص والمحاسبة والاعتراف بحقوق الضحايا وتقوي سيادة القانون .
[vsw id="rL4AnALRFpk" source="youtube" width="425" height="344" autoplay="no"]


المصدر:باسم يوسف


*

----------

